# Getting started with hog dogs?



## Louis843 (Sep 27, 2009)

I am interested in getting started with catching hogs.  Been hunting and trapping them bout my whole life, and always wanted to use dogs.  I am wondering, what would someone who is experienced, would say is the least number of dogs you could have and still be successful.  One or two bay dogs and a catch dog??  Also, whats some popular breeds for both bay and catch?


----------



## Louis843 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  Did you start them with caged hogs, or did they just naturally pick up the scent in the woods?


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 28, 2009)

Will have catahoula/boxer cross pups soon.....make good hog dogs too, very gritty and will catch.  

Hey TazD...where in Florida?


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Sep 28, 2009)

I breed and raise very gritty blood line of NALC Catahoulas and also Foundation Black Mouth Curs. I have pups from each line now and have 2 male Catahoulas 13 months old that will eat a hogs tale if he moves, both have been baying since 12 weeks old and have been in the woods. Ready to go if interested in any send me a PM. I would go with 2-3 gritty bay dogs that will catch with help and a straight catch dog.


----------



## ninja (Sep 28, 2009)

One of the best dogs I ever had was a lab/pit that would range out 1,000 yards, find and catch any size hog by himself.  If I had to take one dog he would be it.  On my 32,000 acre lease I run my treeing walker.  He'll go as far as it takes to jump a hog and run it until it gives up.  I'll turn my catchdog in to catch at that point.  To bay a hog up I think one really good dog can do it better.  If two dogs are on a hog they better catch it unless its mr. bigs.  Three is definitely all you need on the ground at one time.  Just my opinion.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Sep 29, 2009)

your better off starting with dogs around a year or 2 old,breed dont realy matter just get one that will go out and hunt,lots of free dogs out there too...........good luck


----------



## Louis843 (Sep 29, 2009)

TazD, is the dog in the top pic on the right a Florida Cur?  Thats a good lookin dog.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Sep 29, 2009)

Louis843 said:


> TazD, is the dog in the top pic on the right a Florida Cur?  Thats a good lookin dog.


Both the outside ones are. That's all you need.


----------



## Louis843 (Sep 30, 2009)

Taz D--  I know up top you said that you have a litter in 2-3 weeks off of your dogs.  Late Jan. early Feb., if not earlier, I will be in the market for a dog and after all I have seen and read about this breed, that is definitely what I will be looking for.  Any pointers where I could be looking around that time.  I really like the solid brown with the white chest!


----------



## jkeating904 (Oct 8, 2009)

i live in florida and some people down her load their boxes and tie their catch dogs on top. but i never take more then 1 trail dog, 2-3 bay dogs and 1-2 catch dogs, depending on the hog we are running


----------



## DanS (Oct 9, 2009)

jkeating904 said:


> i live in florida and some people down her load their boxes and tie their catch dogs on top. but i never take more then 1 trail dog, 2-3 bay dogs and 1-2 catch dogs, depending on the hog we are running



well heck.....if 6 dogs ain't loadin the box down, you must have one heckuva truck bed....


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 9, 2009)

i would have to agree wit cajun cause by the ttime u get a pup trained and raise u end up wit way more money and time invested... Buy u a couple seasoned and pups cause u will need the pups sooner or later to fill in when one gets hurt... My suggestion make friends on here and go with them a couple times to see what u want because they are alll different type of hunters out here... Cur dogs has a good line of bmc i had one for a while and my buddy has 2 of them they are hog stoppers for sure... Fyi its a process of elimanation u gonna go throu alot before u find one that works for u and u gonna have ur good ones and ur culls


----------



## sammy33 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ilive in florida and i am looking for 2 good bay dogs.anyone know where i could find some.


----------



## mudpuppy24 (Oct 11, 2009)

good job


----------



## localhunter (Oct 12, 2009)

anybody ever heard of hunting hogs with elk hounds?


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 12, 2009)

localhunter said:


> anybody ever heard of hunting hogs with elk hounds?



LOL....Be careful what you say.  Apparently the only good dog around here is a FL. cur dog and nothing else.  I said it before.....I know a fella who runs nothing but mutts from the dog pound, all kinds of weird mixes.....one even looked like Lassie..


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Oct 12, 2009)

localhunter said:


> anybody ever heard of hunting hogs with elk hounds?



a buddy up in N ga uses elk hounds with good hogs to show for it !! My cuz has got an old dog that is just cut to pieces from nose to tail and he has got some elk hound blood too.He is an awesome dog that has the scars to prove it.


----------



## localhunter (Oct 13, 2009)

im sort of interseted in getting some elk hound pups to hog hunt with, its a little different cause dont hear of many people around middle georgia doing it. an elk hound is one good looking hunting dog.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Oct 13, 2009)

they are a pretty hearty dog as well I have only one concern with them for down here in the deep south and that is the heat .....other than that they seemed to do it quite well.


----------



## localhunter (Oct 13, 2009)

any other flaws in them besides not being adapted to heat? I think they would be alright cause only planning to run them in the winter.


----------



## hog head (Oct 14, 2009)

4 good dogs should do it


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 14, 2009)

untill one bad hog then you may need a couple replacements while those heal up... next thing you know youll have 20 on the yard,,,well maybe that just my problem ..right


----------



## hog head (Oct 14, 2009)

curdogsforhogs said:


> untill one bad hog then you may need a couple replacements while those heal up... next thing you know youll have 20 on the yard,,,well maybe that just my problem ..right



you right if you gonna hunt your goin to get cut  i have the same problem


----------



## chad85 (Oct 16, 2009)

staghounds can do it


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 16, 2009)

i feel ur pain to all u guys wit 20 dogs me and my huntin buddy have been doin some cullin but we jus had a litter of pups that and we are not gettin rid of them until we see what they are made of... So we went from 22 dogs to 15 now back to 20... But we still got some cullin to do


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 16, 2009)

TAZD..no offence but its gotta be luck, thats all it can be. Cause when u hog hunt well u know... U will loose some dogs and have some cut also u will have ur good dogs and culls... Its jus a part of hog huntin...


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 17, 2009)

Ya see....now thats what I am talking about!  What Taz said......not just kennel dogs left outside all the time in a little homemade jail.....gotta let them in the house for some "spa" treatment after all the hard work they put in for you.  Good to see those dogs hanging around the house with the kids!


----------

